# 1956 flying star,whats it worth?



## rollfaster (Dec 29, 2012)

picked this up last year.two year only frame.it now has correct grips,pedals,and seat.


----------



## greenephantom (Jan 1, 2013)

Eye of the beholder.  These Flying Stars are strange: pretty rare but not that sought out.  $200 - $300 on eBay is my ballpark guesstimate.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 2, 2013)

*flying star*



greenephantom said:


> Eye of the beholder.  These Flying Stars are strange: pretty rare but not that sought out.  $200 - $300 on eBay is my ballpark guesstimate.
> Cheers, Geoff



   thanks,geoff.i apprieate the input.if anyone knows about these things it would be you.i just bought your middleweight book and seen several pages on these.great book by the way.i picked this up for 85.00 last year.looks cool in my collection.thanks again,rob.


----------



## cyclebuster (Jan 2, 2013)

isnt this the german manufactured bike that got the bars welded on the sides a year or 2 later? 

So many conflicting stories on the Tornado series of bikes.


----------



## REC (Jan 2, 2013)

*I see stars...*

I have three sizes of the Flying Star - for no other reason than the fact they are different. I also bought a frame a while back that is balloon size less the other pieces of tubing that appears the same as a Flying Star - except for the balloon spacing in ther rear stays.

I noticed last night on Fleabay there is a 20 bike said to be a balloon sized frame one up for sale. Ain't mine, but it caught my eye.

I don't think I can post photos here any more but will make an attempt
Balloon 26



M/W 26 



M/W 24



M/W 20




REC


----------



## Lynotch (Jan 2, 2013)

*Flying star??*

I think I just bought a 1951 20" balloon flying star, go figure. Cabe member 55tbird posted it for sale and I snatched it up! I bought a 16" bantam off of him earlier too and they looked similar. I love the uniqueness of this frame.


----------

